# Advice needed on buying a skid steer at auction



## jfp2673 (Sep 7, 2013)

Does anyone have any advice on buying a 2 year old skid steer at an auction house? I have been looking at a few machines that have between 3 and 4 hundred hours on them. Is that a low enough hours on them to not have any problems? Does anyone have any experience with purchasing from Mcgrew equipment auction in PA? Thanks


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I will say on my new holland at 300 hours my turbo went 
Various lines blew 
My main computer board went 
She blew smoke while running 
So even at 300 hours stuff can still go wrong


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

jfp2673;1644930 said:


> Does anyone have any advice on buying a 2 year old skid steer at an auction house? I have been looking at a few machines that have between 3 and 4 hundred hours on them. Is that a low enough hours on them to not have any problems? Does anyone have any experience with purchasing from Mcgrew equipment auction in PA? Thanks


Have been to a few of their auctions but haven't found that deal I have been looking for. I don't know about buying online and not being able to check it out first. At the auction you can look them over, see and hear them run. In the end McGrews, IMO, seem to be a good business to deal with.


----------



## jfp2673 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I hope the repairs that happened on that new holland are rare at 300 hours, that was the second brand I have been looking at.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I have had 3 and hate them I love my bobcats


----------



## jfp2673 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for the information on the new holland. There is a 2005 bobcat s160 for sale near me with 1665 hours on it. I just was not sure with that many hours on it how long it would remain reliable, it also has the joystick controls and aux hyd and keyless start. Do you have any experience with an s160?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Small machine 
Bobcats are good till 4000 plus hours 
My older new holland was better than my new ones 
What are you using it for and how much are you looking to spend


----------



## jfp2673 (Sep 7, 2013)

I am looking for a machine to clean up brick and rock and some grading on my jobsites. That machine is for sale for $16900.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

jfp2673;1644930 said:


> Does anyone have any advice on buying a 2 year old skid steer at an auction house? I have been looking at a few machines that have between 3 and 4 hundred hours on them. Is that a low enough hours on them to not have any problems? Does anyone have any experience with purchasing from *Mcgrew equipment *auction in PA? Thanks


I do. Be very, very careful. I purchased a Terex Loader/backhoe from them in "excellent running condition." When it arrived, we couldn't even get it off the trailer because of frozen hydraulics. Had to flush and change. No brakes, busted mirror, busted glass, excessive water in engine oil and tranny.

Bottom Line: 12k in repairs. Oh, I've gotten it operational...but it still needs work to be "excellent." The putzes at McGrew offered me only 5k after I filed a complaint with the PA DOJ. I am still pursuing that.

Bottom line: they're salesman. Don't believe anything they say, just what they write (with a huuuge grain of salt). And do your own thorough inspection and testing of the equipment _before_ spending any real money. An engine, tranny or brakes can be fried in 100 hours by some putz that abuses the equipment, or puts the wrong fluids in.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought my 2012 Gehl 5240 this spring it had 146 hrs on it I paid 27k that was 10k less then a new one I still have 3 year warranty to and loaded 
But I bought this at a Bobcat dealer he wanted to get it off his lot
My brother son bought a S160 for his Construction business He bought one with 300 hours and paid less then 16k his is plain jane but does have joy stick, low flow hook ups


----------



## jfp2673 (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, sorry to hear about such a bad experience with that auction company. You just convinced me its worth a plane ticket to check out any machine for sale.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I can tell you so many horror stories about the bad equipment we have gotten 
As a mechanic I will tell you....go inspect it. Pull off the air filter,,,look into the intake pipe. If its got one look at the turbo. What's the "belly" look like? What's "all" the fluids look like? Yea salesmen won't tell you all that


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

For the price range you should be able to buy local and save any auction fees


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Just make sure whatever brand you buy has good dealer support in your area.


----------

